# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Donne chien Cane Corso

## Bahija

Bonjour, nous recherchons une famille qui souhaiterait adopter notre chien Fidji qui a 7ans.malheureusement nous sommes dans l'obligation de nous en séparer, nous déménageons au mois de juin.
Nous lui recherchons une famille aimante qui pourra lui donner des câlins et il vous en rendra à son tour il aime jouer

----------


## phacélie

Bonjour et bienvenue,
Faites-lui une annonce, joignez-y des photos aussi, là : *Adoption Chien*

----------


## Kmino

Bonjour et bienvenue,

Dans votre annonce, si vous pouviez détailler: son comportement (s'il aboie, s'il tire en laisse par exemple) l'éducation qu'il a reçue (est ce qu'il maîtrise le rappel par exemple), s'il peut vivre en appartement, s'il s'entend bien avec les chiens mâles et femelles, les chats et autres animaux, les jeunes enfants, les maladie qu'il a pu avoir, son histoire (a t il été adopté ou bien l'avez vous depuis tout petit et donc le connaissez "parfaitement" cela aiderait à son adoption  ::

----------

